# unit 91 in wyoming



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

anyone hunted that unit for goats within the last couple years? ive got 5 points and im tired of applying for a unit that im not gonna draw for awhile (92). wanna get in a good goat hunt in this year, because the chances of me drawing a GS utah deer tag are looking pretty grim for the areas i applied for... looks like 91 has a little better drawing odds. looking for a mid to upper 70's goat.... not looking for any secret spots, i'll do all the scouting myself. just wondering if anyone has seen some decent animals in this area and if its worth dumping 5 points in to  PM me any info you want to be kept private! thanks!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I can tell you this much,
We hunted 107 in 2010 ....
Between Farson and South Pass, We saw a good number of nice bucks..
If your archery hunting, There are some water holes guys were set up
on with blinds, and had antelope all around,,,,That was in 91, just off hwy 28
in Sublette county.............................................Good luck.


----------



## shootem (Feb 9, 2012)

I hunted unit 91 last year. Had an awesome time! I would not hesitate burning your points on this unit as I feel it is better than unit 92. (I have also hunted 92 as well) I saw 47 bucks by noon on the first day and ended up shooting a pretty good goat. I did see bigger than the one i got but couldn't get close enough for a shot. PM me if you need any help.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

thanks for the info! thats all i needed to know!


----------

